# Dry Tortugas Grouper Jigging with Capt Yuri



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I had an rare opportunity to fish Dry Tortugas wth Capt Yuri as one charter group was looking for anglers and Capt Yuri asked me whether I could join the trip.
Fortunately I didn't have any major fishing trip planned and I didn't hesitate to take the offer.

One of the main purpose of this trip was to test new Black Hole Magic Eye models. Her is list of my tackle.

*Rods and Reels*

for grouper:

8' Black Hole Magic Eye 804B conentional rod with JM PE6 filled with 80 lb Jerry Brown
5'4" Black Hole Cape Cod Special 250g Jigging rod with JM PE10 filled with 130 lb Jerry Brown Hollow
5' Black Hole Cape Cod Special 450g Jigging rod with JM PE10 filled with 130 lb lb Jerry Brown Hollow

for mutton snapper:

6'3" Black Hole Magic Eye 632XXH jigging rod with JM PE2 reel filled with N.S. Hybrid PE3 line
5'7" Black Hole Magic Eye 571XXH jiggign rod with JM PE3 reel filled with 40 lb Jerry Brown hollow.

*Jigs*:

-Super Sardine jigs 200g and 250g
-JIGNPOP Flat Hammered Diamond jig 8 oz and 10 oz

I put aside small jigs like Black Hole Biter and Taifun jigs for mutton, but I forgot to bring them.

Another objective of the trip is to take videos to show how I jig for grouper, mutton or deep drop. 
Everybody jigs differently, but I hope some get some idea from the videos.

-------------------

*Slow Jigging Tecnhique*

I observed that anglers who start jigging use fast cranking technique influenced by Japanese style jigging. 
There are times when fast cranking is very effective. But, in my opinion, slow jigging is the way to go for bottom dwellers fishing like grouper.
Slow jigging is nothing but to bounce the bottom slowy imitating injured bait fish falling down.

My favorite jigs for grouper is 6 - 10 oz JIGNPOP Flat Hammered Diamond jigs, but I tested 200 g and 250g Super Sardine jigs this time. I don't know it was because grouper were very active on the trip and grouper loved Super Sardine jigs which other fishermen on the boat can testify. 
I easily got two days limit of grouper on jigs on the trip.

I brought 250g and 450g Black Hole Cape Cod Special for jigging grouper. And I decided to test 250g rod first. 
After the trip, I feel 250g is good enough even for grouper, even for black grouper.

One time, I hooked up a giant several hundreds lb goliath or warsaw grouper on 250g Super Sardine jig and fought about 15 minutes on 30 - 35 lb drag before leader line got broken when the monster charged very hard. I spooled with 130 lb Jerry Brown and 150 lb leader line in case of big black grouper, but still it was not good enough for monster goliath/warsaw grouper. 
When the monster pulled the line, I felt heavy like I was fighting a giant bluefin.





grouper jigging with light tackle. Black Hole Magic Eye 571XXH/JM PE3 combo


Black Hole Magic Eye 632XXH/JM PE2 combo. I gave Biter jigs to Capt Yuri when I fsihed with him during Thanksgivings and he said the Biter jigs have been dynamite for mutton and grouper. I had only two Biter jigs and I could see after using them on the trip why he likes the jigs so much. 


Super Sadine jigs were hot for grouper on this trip


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We are editing the grouper jigging video and the video will be pasted by today.

---------------

*www.jignpop.com
www.jignpopforum.com
www.blackholeUSA.com*


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

I feel that Dry Tortugas should be on every USA angler log book . I dream about doing that Torugas trip aboard the Ann Lee with Capt Yuri .

Thanks Kil for keeping me in hope , one day ill be the one posting


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*video: grouper Jigging*


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Awesome post! Living the dream:fireworks


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

LEST GO ,Jim


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Marcos Domingues said:


> LEST GO ,Jim


Would love to. I'm gonna get better at the GOM fishing out of Tx. and La. first.

Jim


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

That looks like alot of fun! Sweet pics!


----------

